# Game 5: Heat @ Wizards (11/4/09 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, November 4th, 2009 | 7:00 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough 2nd night of a back to back. At least the Wizards played tonight in Cleveland as well.

Caron came back tonight so this game just got that much harder. Arenas is back and playing like the old Agent zero. And they added Mike Miller and Randy Foye.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Will we see the Fab Five fourth quarter closeout lineup again? I can hardly wait. I have so much confidence in our coach.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem is playing well, Beasley isn't, etc, etc, so with that out of the way....



> Spoelstra said the "team first" mantra is common in locker rooms. But selflessness is another matter.
> 
> "A lot of players will say that and it's an empty statement," Spoelstra said. "They'll say, 'I'll do whatever it takes to win.' You say, 'OK, what are your conditions? And you find out pretty quickly what somebody's conditions are."
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill give UD his props, because he's been playing pretty well off the bench...but come on.

The whole idea behind getting Beasley to start at PF was to get him used to playing with Wade, see what he can bring to the table offensively...etc - we still arent running plays for him. Hell, even when he's being used at the start of the 2nd quarter with the bench guys we arent getting him the ball enough.

Giving your backup PF 37 minutes ahead of your starting PF who gets 23 minutes (yes he had foul trouble, but he couldve still played 30) is a little absurd.

If we'd have won, it wouldve been OK - but we didnt. And this is part of the issue. You cant develop trust without being put in trustworthy situations. Beas wont learn to play without being out there in those tough situations! When we needed a bucket, I still dont see how he cant be out there...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont care who the wizards have in their lineup. the fact that Miami is playing them increases our chances 10-fold on winning the game!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

On ESPN classic they're showing the Mavs/Heat game from 2004. This was our 1st national game that season and its the game where Rafer Alston hit the 3 to win the game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Should be interesting, going to try and get myself a good stream to watch this. I want to see how Arenas plays, haven't had a chance yet this season. Hopefully not too good.

Hoping for/predicting a 10 point win!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> On ESPN classic they're showing the Mavs/Heat game from 2004. This was our 1st national game that season and its the game where Rafer Alston hit the 3 to win the game.


I used to have that game on VHS - I remember Wade did a massive dunk on Antoine Walker :laugh:. Odom dominated that one also.

One of my favourite Heat games.

Is Daequan Cook the biggest barometer (outside of Wade) as to whether we win or lose?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Nash was hitting his typical crazy shots in that game too. Gave me flashbacks to last night..

DQ was probably our 2nd best player during the 1st half of last season. We need him back asap.

Lets see how long it is until the Wizards throw a zone at us tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Wizards do go zone, id hope that we nullify that wish Beas operating in the middle like we did last season. 

This will be the game where Wade goes Wade on everyone - I fully expect a 35+ points and 9 assists game from him today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ is out again tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yeah, thought so.

Looks like more Dorell tonight then. I didnt think he played too bad, but he always looks like a deer in headlights.

Hopefully Wade and Beas break out of their mini-slumps tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

First tip we've lost


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beas with the long J to start off. Good sign.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits an outside J. Hope he finally gets out of the slump.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane follows suit. Good sign as well.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Sloppy play from both squads early on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good start. Lets keep them off the offensive boards though, thats our downfall!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Does Mike Miller go into every offseason with the goal of coming back the next season looking more and more like a female?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Ill give UD his props, because he's been playing pretty well off the bench...but come on.
> 
> The whole idea behind getting Beasley to start at PF was to get him used to playing with Wade, see what he can bring to the table offensively...etc - we still arent running plays for him. Hell, even when he's being used at the start of the 2nd quarter with the bench guys we arent getting him the ball enough.
> 
> ...


While I agreed with the way we handled Mike last year, for the most part. Im beginning to think we're Wright-ing him a little bit now.

Wade in the post!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario's gotta finish that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We need to practice *LAY UP DRILLS*

Too many guys on this team have been missing point blank. For years....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start for Wade


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade is nasty so far


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good start for Wade.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

D Wade is on tonight!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

timeout Wizards.

Good start for Miami.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

11-4 Heat, Wizards timeout.

Liking Wade so far!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane is schooling Randy "I'm going to be better than Wade because I'm a better shooter" Foye.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's postgame this easrly season has been very good. Hopefully his J starts to go down soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bease hits the J again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad D by Chalmers on Arenas

I like how loud Beas is on defense. I always hear him screaming to guys.

He just knocked down a nice j too.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Great steal!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Great start, everyone is playing well


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sweet drive and floater from Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D on that possession.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

WOOO!!!!

Loving this! Wizard fans must be pissed.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I love watching Wade play


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're playing pretty strong D so far. 6 points for the Wiz with the quarter more than half way through.

Awesome rebound by Beas and push to Wade for the lay-in


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade again!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Foye fouls Mario, who comes up limping.

Get ready, Carlos!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Q for 3333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 3333

What a start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Q for 333333333333


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Q For Mvp!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 333 again!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Q back-to-back 33333333s!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Q for 222222


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That looked like a charge


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like the refs are going to start taking over. Hopefully we don't have a repeat of last night.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It would have been a charge if Arroyo planted his feet a little quicker


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yeah, it looked like he hesitated a bit deciding whether to take that charge and it cost him.

Lets hope the bench can keep this start up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Riley on Wade's post-game


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

myst said:


> It would have been a charge if Arroyo planted his feet a little quicker


Usually when an offensive player abruptly throws his shoulder into the defender like that, it's called a charge regardless. At least that's how I see it called against the Heat usually.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> It would have been a charge if Arroyo planted his feet a little quicker


But you can be moving if the other guy lowers his shoulder.

Wade needs to improve his shot selection. His three pointers have been killing us by leading to layups.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haven't seen Wade work the post this much in a long time, keep doing it!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade swatted the **** out of Blatche.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

boards?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anthony's hands have gone from stone to hardened paper mache. He'll never be a good catcher/rebounder, no matter how many _Dodge Ball_ drills are run for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wtf was that UD?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo what are you doing


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think Carlos grazed Gilbert's jersey there. Definite foul.

We may see Quinn tonight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jace said:


> Usually when an offensive player abruptly throws his shoulder into the defender like that, it's called a charge regardless. At least that's how I see it called against the Heat usually.





Adam said:


> But you can be moving if the other guy lowers his shoulder.
> 
> Wade needs to improve his shot selection. His three pointers have been killing us by leading to layups.


I think the fact that Arroyo was moving takes precedent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was a weak call to give someone a 3rd foul on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The hell was that Dwyane? FG% saving already?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol Wade didn't want to mess up the shooting %


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> That was a weak call to give someone a 3rd foul on.


Honestly. Im starting to really buy into this supposed Pat Riley hate among referees.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-17 Miami after 1

Wade had the ball on almost every possession. With him out to start the 2nd, hopefully our offense can continue scoring.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Team is -3 since subbing Beasley out. Joel, Haslem, and Arroyo have got to not give up the momentum the way they did.

Richardson was awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And here's the zone.

Ud hits.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What's with players wearing the wrong color shoes this season? Im pretty sure you get fined for that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hits again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dorell looks ridiculous out there. 

Haslem's offense is money but he just got rubbed off on a screen and then didn't notice his teammate switched onto his man.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Remember all that talk about punishing guys for flopping last season? Whatever happened to that? Surely that was a flop on that last play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

zone is slowing us down again. Lucky that Washington still isnt doing much on offense either.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why does Dorell keep killing his dribble for no reason? It's too frustrating to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont like Dorell out there with this group. We need more offense out there. I'd rather have JJ's shot out there then the little bit better D that Dorell gives.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Blatant loose-ball foul not called.

I know Im sounding like a broken record, but...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This lineup isn't working! Why come back to it after a timeout?!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy do we run the pick and roll with Joel, WHY?????????


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Annnnnd we're turning to ****


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is so damn annoying. Put Wade in already.

Thank you Joel


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Loss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What's with these offensive boards!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Adam said:


> This lineup isn't working! Why come back to it after a timeout?!


Ridiculous. We have the most stubborn coach in the league. I wrote that when we were still up 12 and now its down to 6. Maybe he will come back to the same lineup after the timeout and get rid of the entire lead.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can we please run some different offensive sets when Joel is in the lineup. We run the same **** that we do with Jermaine, except Joel cant do anything JO does. Isolate Beasley more or run pick and rolls with Haslem or Beasley. Why is Joel such an integral part of the playcalling?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Can we please run some different offensive sets when Joel is in the lineup. We run the same **** that we do with Jermaine, except Joel cant do anything JO does. Isolate Beasley more or run pick and rolls with Haslem or Beasley. Why is Joel such an integral part of the playcalling?


I'm not sure it will matter. Wizards are in a zone and Dorell is turning down wide open three pointers and Beasley is playing 25 feet out at SF. It's just a bad mix on the floor. Either play Haslem or play Beasley and bring in James Jones to bust the zone. It's not complicated.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

As well as Joel has played for stretches, am I the only one that would rather see Jamal out there? He rebounds much better and plays pretty solid D also.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, they finally miss and Haslem fumbles the rebound out of bounds. This is going to be two straight blown games.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Someone please tell Beasley to get his *** off the 3 point line and into the low post:azdaja:

For Christ sake Mike you're 6'9". man the F up!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Wade. Way off.

Beasley has forgotten how to shoot too.

Here goes Foye. Another guy who loves seeing HEAT jerseys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta get stops. Jesus.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We cant buy a bucket...or stop theirs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Do you really need to call a soft foul like that when the supposed-fouled player gets the rebound? A lot of calls by officials are circumstantial anyway, so...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> As well as Joel has played for stretches, am I the only one that would rather see Jamal out there? He rebounds much better and plays pretty solid D also.


I like Jamal, but Joel is fine on D. I just hate the sets they run with him in there. That pick and roll where Chalmers carried it was a perfect example, there is just no threat with Joel. In the meantime you have two perfectly good P&R candidates in Beasley and Haslem standing around.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade bailing us out with these 3 balls.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Adam said:


> This is going to be two straight blown games.


Relax


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Intruder said:


> Someone please tell Beasley to get his *** off the 3 point line and into the low post:azdaja:
> 
> For Christ sake Mike you're 6'9". man the F up!


He was playing the SF role in our offense. It's not like he can go down low and sit in Joel and Haslem's laps. He and Richardson had 9 boards at the forward spots then when we brought in our superstar bigs off the bench the Wizards abused us on the boards.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just noticed Wade has no assists or rebounds. Weird.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers has 6 assists already. Is that his season high?

Horrible travel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mario..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers is killing me...bah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario out, Dorell in. Wade at PG now.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Q guarding Arenas


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 33333

nice ball movement


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya Q


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

QQ for 333333333


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Mike Miller's hair is bothering me


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wonder if Spo is intentionally trying to play 1-3-5 together.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-41 Miami at the half

Good close to the 2nd after the horrible start to it.

Wade is carrying us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good D there.

Not a horrible half, started out stellar, but then it looked like we were going to fold like chairs all over again. Wade sparked a nice recovery, and some of the role players followed suit.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DQ needs to get healthy ASAP. That quarter proves that Dorell is the weak link when teams zone. He's dribbling into defenders and passing up wide open shots. He took one shot and you could see the hitch because he didn't want to shoot it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Mike Miller's hair is bothering me


Like I posted earlier, it seems like he goes into every off-season with the intent of looking more and more like a girl, than he did in the previous season.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Starting to look like last season.. No Wade, no offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

QRich's last 6 quarters have been ace.

We really need to get JO and Beas going though - its bothering me.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> DQ needs to get healthy ASAP. That quarter proves that Dorell is the weak link when teams zone. He's dribbling into defenders and passing up wide open shots. He took one shot and you could see the hitch because he didn't want to shoot it.


He shoots well when he does it with intent, but it's like he doesn't consider himself a three-point-shooter, so if uncomfortable with it.

All this talk by ESPN about the three unbeaten teams is making me so mad. We should be there instead of the Suns. I wonder what they'd be saying, heh.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO has 3 shots, maybe because Haywood is a big dude and Jermaine is having trouble getting position. Beasley will never get going because SF is a throwaway position in this system and he only gets time at PF in 6 minute increments before getting put back at SF.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

MB30 said:


> QRich's last 6 quarters have been ace.
> 
> We really need to get JO and Beas going though - its bothering me.


The thing that was bugging me was Beasley hanging around the darn 3 point line while both Wade and J.O. were on the bench. Like What the hell dude! Post somebody up with that 6'9" or 6'10" frame of yours


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> QRich's last 6 quarters have been ace.
> 
> We really need to get JO and Beas going though - its bothering me.


Both points I was about to make.

I really believe if/when QRich gets comfortable he will be a quality piece for this team. He can really shoot, and is showing toughness inside and pretty good decision-making. He'll never be a shut-down defender, but he can stay with guys and use his strength as an advantage.

The JO/Beas situation is a double-edged sword. On one hand, they're both talented offensive players who can get going on a streak at any given time. On the other hand it's discouraging that they're not in a feel, and you have to wonder why, and when they'll get out of it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> He shoots well when he does it with intent, but it's like he doesn't consider himself a three-point-shooter, so if uncomfortable with it.
> 
> All this talk by ESPN about the three unbeaten teams is making me so mad. We should be there instead of the Suns. I wonder what they'd be saying, heh.


It's probably better this way. Just look at all the "Nash 4 MVP" threads on the NBA section of this forum. If the Heat were 4-0 I know I would probably be acting just as ridiculous as those guys.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Intruder said:


> The thing that was bugging me was Beasley hanging around the darn 3 point line while both Wade and J.O. were on the bench. Like What the hell dude! Post somebody up with that 6'9" or 6'10" frame of yours


The difference is that he's on the floor with Haslem and JoREL, therefore Beas is the 3. By design, the 3 can't post up and is basically reduced to spot up shooter duties and playing away from the bucket. Hence negating him from hitting the offensive boards, and reducing him to a shooter - which we've seen, he hasnt quite got his stroke yet this season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Both points I was about to make.
> 
> I really believe if/when QRich gets comfortable he will be a quality piece for this team. He can really shoot, and is showing toughness inside and pretty good decision-making. He'll never be a shut-down defender, but he can stay with guys and use his strength as an advantage.
> 
> The JO/Beas situation is a double-edged sword. On one hand, they're both talented offensive players who can get going on a streak at any given time. On the other hand it's discouraging that they're not in a feel, and you have to wonder why, and when they'll get out of it.


The interesting thing is that Beasley has been rebounding like a madman at the beginning of every first quarter but that's still not enough to keep him at PF. The only game he struggled was the New York game and that's because Harrington was playing 25 feet out. Every other game he has had 4+ rebounds in his 5 minutes at PF in the first quarter.

I'd rather play James Jones than Beasley at SF so we can see what we have with Jones.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley did get one post up and missed a fadeaway. His post game is not exactly confidence inspiring so I can understand why Spo doesn't run the offense through him in the post.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> The interesting thing is that Beasley has been rebounding like a madman at the beginning of every first quarter but that's still not enough to keep him at PF. The only game he struggled was the New York game and that's because Harrington was playing 25 feet out. Every other game he has had 4+ rebounds in his 5 minutes at PF in the first quarter.
> 
> I'd rather play James Jones than Beasley at SF so we can see what we have with Jones.


Don't forget his starting stint last year at PF while Haslem was injured, Beas was getting double doubles or close to them in the first quarter alone.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

MB30 said:


> The difference is that he's on the floor with Haslem and JoREL, therefore Beas is the 3. By design, the 3 can't post up and is basically reduced to spot up shooter duties and playing away from the bucket. Hence negating him from hitting the offensive boards, and reducing him to a shooter - which we've seen, he hasnt quite got his stroke yet this season.


Are you freakin kidding me? There is no "assigned spots" on offense. There arent that many 3's in the league Beasley cant easily post up. When we had Mashburn and ZO Mash poste dup other 3's most of the time and if Zo was in the game he's move out to give him room to. If you can post your man up others will typically get out your way and let you.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You guys got a link?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great f****** pass kids

Im sure they pass the blunt much more smoothly


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Intruder said:


> Are you freakin kidding me? There is no "assigned spots" on offense. There arent that many 3's in the league Beasley cant easily post up. When we had Mashburn and ZO Mash poste dup other 3's most of the time and if Zo was in the game he's move out to give him room to. If you can post your man up others will typically get out your way and let you.


Tell that to the Wizards and convince them to break out of their _zone_ so Beasley can post up. And when they go man to man tell Haslem and Joel to pull their defenders out of the post, but it's still not a guarantee Washington covers Haslem outside of 18 feet. Let alone Joel.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, and Beasley was posting up Dahntay Jones over and over against the Pacers, while Beas was at the three. SFs can post in our system, Q has done it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Adam said:


> Tell that to the Wizards and convince them to break out of their _zone_ so Beasley can post up. And when they go man to man tell Haslem and Joel to pull their defenders out of the post, but it's still not a guarantee Washington covers Haslem outside of 18 feet. Let alone Joel.


They were NOT in a zone


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Mike, keep driving.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beas is screaming about Oberto "Hey he pushin me"

Then nails the jumper in his face


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas with 6 in the quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

no links guys?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We must get the most travelling and double dribble calls in the league...seriously..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love how clearly you can hear everyone on the floor right now

The ref is telling everyone to "stop complaining"


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We haven't gotten a 50/50 tipped out of bounds call in forever it seems


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Haywood is owning JO


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jo for MVP, right guys?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haywood is killing JO. Absolutely destroying him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

3rd quarter has been all Haywood. We need Magloire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wish for once we could have a good rebounding team. There is nothing more demoralizing than giving up 2nd chance points.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Haywood is owning JO


J.O. seems to be playing him tough too. Guess he having one of these nights


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JO is one of the most frustrating players to put on a HEAT jersey in recent memories. Im looking forward to him being gone. Forget any thoughts of him possibly getting re-signed. Even when "healthy" he's just too inconsistent and unreliable now. Maybe Im jumping the gun a little bit on this one, but it's just incredibly frustrating to watch.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're having the Wizards' first quarter. Six points with less than half the quarter gone by. Wade hasnt scored. Ok now he has.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley has the only 6 points for the Heat. JO should have been subbed because he's playing like garbage.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There ya go Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously. These offensive rebounds are ridiculous. Blows my mind.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jermaine AGAIN gives up the offensive rebound. It's not working, get him out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still no link guys? Sorry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice charge drawn by JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep attacking Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I know nothing of links, sorry.

WHERE IS JAMAL MAGLOIRE?!?!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How many timeouts has JO survived? Three? You would think Rothstein or somebody would whisper in Spo's ear to maybe get him out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Still no link guys? Sorry.


Check pm


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id take some Magloire right now. We need some muscle in there, too many wussies.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade vs Arenas free throw contest :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits the J again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Arenas just throws his body into our vertical bigs and gets the call


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too cocky Haslem


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WTF is Haslem doing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

horrible decision to shoot by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

66-66 after 3

Now Wade will sit. So how many will we be down by before he comes back in?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why would anybody play us man defense? Any coach who doesn't play 100% zone against us should be fired.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo has been lit up like a Christmas tree tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with nearly half our points...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I bet Jermaine wishes he could rollover his stats from the first two games. Sorry, it doesn't work that way JO.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Started watching the game in the 3rd qt. Just horrible shot selection and the TOs are killing us. Were not making it any easy on ourselves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Why would anybody play us man defense? Any coach who doesn't play 100% zone against us should be fired.


Seriously, we look horrible against the zone. As if these players havent seen this their entire life.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade is staying in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade still in


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo leaves Wade in this time


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD nice hustle.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Q-RICH my man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade gets blatantly fouled on one end, and after complaining, a foul is immediately called for the Wizards. Its no use.

Oh hell yes Q


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Qqqqqqq


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel doing his thing baby, shot blocking on the defensive end!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great play by Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD wide-open and way off.

Way too easy for Miller.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I wonder if Mike is going to close this game out for once. Maybe Spo will stick him in for a token 2-3 minutes.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That is absurd we just let a one armed Mike Miller drop that dime?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Blatche is abusing us. Just make him shoot jumpers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone notice how UD shows hard on screens, then bails out too quickly?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's bull**** that the Magic always get to play the people we play the next night!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem at C.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem C and Beasley PF, first time we've seen this lineup


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade has played some nice man D this year


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Anyone notice how UD shows hard on screens, then bails out too quickly?


Yup. Its like he's not paying attention to the action, just running a drill in his head.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd be really happy if I heard JO had three times as many rebounds as points tonight. 

Too bad he has 2 points.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO for Beas...sigh...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Token minutes it is


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario ties it up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Didnt even notice Beas on the floor. Its like we run more plays for Joel.

THere you go Chalmers

What a horrible goal tend call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible call!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

holy **** Q-Rich :laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WOWWWW Q, what a shot


bull**** call on Wades block


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Q works miracles


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Qrich and Wade big time plays!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LET'S GO BABY

It's us against both our opponents again (the refs being the second), hopefully our guys are ready to persevere this time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade got screwed on that block, seriously.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo Jo Jo...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Jermaine..................................................................
.....................................................
..................................................................


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO, what the ****...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

O'Neal has taken a (broken) nose-dive since the first two games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Wade got screwed on that block, seriously.


Yeah, that's just embarrassing for the refs. Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade got trucked and called for the foul. LOL.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice make up there UD.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did Chalmers just stop on that Arenas drive?

He's really starting to look inadequate.

EDIT: Yeah, it looked like he tried to stop and go for the steal. Horrible decisions back-to-back on O and D from Chalmers. Come on guy.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am so tired of Wade setting up to take that damn 3 on the perimeter, just ban him from even thinking about that shot


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

We just lost this game guys. Shut it down


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers still cant keep quick guards infront of him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO finally does something.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Can't blame JO for that. Arenas made a sick move


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big shot by JO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad turnover by Wade, terrible.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Never realized how active this forum was. Let's go Heat!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

YESS, missed both FT's


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes WADE!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Massive J by Wade!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wade makes it look easy but I see a Gilbert Arenas 3 gamewinner then everyone will be like omg Gilbert is back!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice Wade


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WADEEE, love him. Now we need to make a huge stop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

gi0rdun said:


> Never realized how active this forum was. Let's go Heat!


Welcome. Yup, we're pretty much always active during games.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, Wade, just wow. We are all witnesses.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Team-wise, we've looked like *** most of this game. Spo needs to get us back together.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I hope Wade guards Arenas on this play.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice shot Wade, but this offense is pathetic. Same story as last year this entire 4th quarter has been Wade trying to bail out incompetent teammates.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What was Arenas doing there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lets go Wade, ice this game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why did Arenas go for the very quick shot?? If he made it we would have a win or go to OT shot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade to the line


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

One stop and rebound. Come on D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1 of 2, 3pt game.

Wade with 40. I knew this would be the game he goes nuts :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm so glad we had our championship run when Wade was still a good free throw shooter :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF was Arenas doing? UD to the line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes! they ****ed up!

UD to the line


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Arenas again might hand us this game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Gilbert pulls a funny.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Boy, if we win this, what a tough victory


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL, what a terrible play by Arenas. Thanks for the gift!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1 of 2 from Udonis :\

4pt game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> I'm so glad we had our championship run when Wade was still a good free throw shooter :laugh:


Well he did miss two in game 6 of the finals when he could have iced it but I get your point


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like we'll get super-lucky this game, despite crap play and the refs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win! Somehow!

When theres a will, there's a Wade :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!

Great, great win. Good to know that even though its a new season, we still own the Wizards 

D-Wade was finally D-Wade. Welcome back.

Hard choice for POTG right?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How the **** did we win this one?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

JO for POTG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No idea how we managed to steal this one, so lucky.

Still pissed about how we're Dorelling Beasley though. Honestly, why make him a token starter if he's got the shortest leash? He's a starter in name only.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> How the **** did we win this one?


1st thank Deshawn Stevensen for missing two free throws with 44 seconds left. Then thank Flip for not doubling Wade, and finally Arenas for having a couple of brain farts in the last 30 seconds.

But most importantly, thank the fact that we got one of the best players in the world on our team to clean up mistakes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> JO for POTG


Haslem for intangible POTG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat again hold an opponent to under 40%. Too bad our D went to **** in the 2nd half of last night's game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Heat again hold an opponent to under 40%. Too bad our D went to **** in the 2nd half of last night's game.


When we get these leads we need to do exactly what we did in the 2nd half tonight: foul, foul, foul. It's exactly what Jerry Sloan does. Kills the layups, kills the clock, and kills the three pointers. We can't keep wasting double digit leads by giving up layups and three's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem with his intangible performance of the season, failing to break the franchise record for sequential double-doubles off-the-bench.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm just going to try to pretend Beasley is a ****ty bust and doesn't deserve the minutes. Easier that way.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Sp Wade for POTG? Quentin also had himself a good game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade fo sho

That Q for Blount trade is looking REAL nice too, Q is legit!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its all Wade tonight. That J over Stevenson was ice cold.

Q for Blount looking good right now. Seems he has quickly got the trust of Spo and Wade also, which is key.

Like his defensive disposition also - he's better than I thought.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q for Blount has already paid off. If Q-Rich does nothing else this season, he'll have already surpassed whatever Blount did for us in his entire time with the Heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great trade indeed, as I knew it would be. That said, he has looked better overall than I expected. Losing 25 lbs will do wonders, in a contract year especially.

Though to Blount's credit, there were one or two games he actually did play a big part in us winning, just a lot of canine feces surrounding them.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Richardson is starting to jell with Wade. Wade is finding him often, and Q is starting to drain em. A couple of his shots I would consider chucks, but all in all it's working out great. Can't wait to have DQ back and where the hell was James Jones last night?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Brilliant to see a Wade game, whenever he drops 30+, we're in with a big chance of winning.

Q is a great trade, he played well last night too, our best rebounder on the night, and gave us some solid points. When DQ comes back, I'll be confident we can beat anyone on our night.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is my question; what happened with Haslem over the offseason? I really would like to see more Beasley, but Haslem is earning the minutes. He looks awesome.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> Here is my question; what happened with Haslem over the offseason? I really would like to see more Beasley, but Haslem is earning the minutes. He looks awesome.


He has had some great games this year, especially against Chicago, but last night he was lousy on both ends of the court. Four defensive rebounds in 30+ minutes and it showed and he looked lost on defense.

The different perceptions are kind of funny to me. Last year, Haslem was the steady guy who could board, get you some points and this year that's Beasley. Last year, Beasley was the scorer who wouldn't pass much and this year that's Haslem. Last night, he had 0 assists and some questionable defense, but you would never hear a complaint from the staff about him (he would probably punch them). It's as if they have changed bodies like in some whack Disney movie.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem has been boarding better than usual, but I don't see any other difference. His offense is still limited to mostly jumpers and they just happen to be falling right now. I think he started out hot last year as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD always seems to start the season averaging double double through the 1st 10 or so games. Then his body starts taking the beating and they go back to his normal 11 and 8 numbers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Very true. To his credit, he gets pounded inside repeatedly by bigger guys with no calls ever being made for him. For whatever reason, the refs have no respect for UD.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

On the subject of Haslem, how about that dunk the other night?? I never knew he could jam like that before


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The one against the Pacers? Yeah that was probably the best UD dunk ive ever seen. Solomon Jones has been crying himself to sleep ever since.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Monster.

The bench all leaping up is the best though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love how you can hear Wade scream as he runs up too.


----------

